# Question on taking a pinch collar thru carryon luggage



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Curious if anyone has any thoughts on this...

I can't find any information on how someone takes their metal pinch collar thru an airport. My pup is coming back to ND with me, and he will be wearing his other normal collar with his dog tags on it. The question is...

What about the other collar? Where do I transport it?

Has anyone gone thru airport security with one? It is an acceptable item to carryon?

Thanks in advance for any help

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ccccrnr said:


> 2 good places for a pinch would be
> in a bag taped in the dog's crate
> or in your checked luggage
> 
> why else must you have it in carry-on, your not carrying your dog on unless you bought him his own ticket.


Good points. I should have mentioned why these weren't options earlier..

This collar is a $50 Sprenger import from Germany (http://www.sprenger.de/hs/). You can't find them just anywhere. They are a prime theft item. I am extremely hesitant to put the collar thru security without me being there to explain what it is...

http://www.swiflet.com/swiflet/engine/S ... U4MA%3d%3d

Secondly we aren't checking any luggage....

I should have put all of that in the original...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ryan,

I guese I would ask the airlines first but if youre not sure in any way leave it behind, there cheap buy a new one. I know this isn't a training question but I'll give my opinion anyway 

Ditch the pinch collar, in my opinion it is a crutch after basics have been done. It allows the dog to correct itself with mild discomfort for pulling on the lead, rather than a correction from you the leader VIA choke chain and a healing stick. :wink:

Not a fan of pinch collars, at this time a dog has to take responsibility for it's actions.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> This collar is a $50 Sprenger import from Germany


Guess I was wrong as far as being cheap..  Look at it this way if it gets taken, you can replace it with a healing stick and a choke chain for about half the price and get better results..


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'd call the airlines and ask them.

If I thought I really needed it, and it might cause a problem, I'd mail it ahead.

Actually though I'd recommend leaving it at home or better yet throwing it away. I don't know why anyone would think they needed to use anything like that on a dog, let alone a pup.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ryan,

Just curious, why did you end up with these Sprenger collars versus a "normal" pinch collar?

Good luck.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know this is late, but R Y A N you shoulda wore it on the plane yourself and see what everyones response was.


----------

